# "Why dont you watch Game of Thrones?"



## Stope

There are many ways we can respond to the question of "Why dont you watch Game of Thrones?"

"That is wicked and evil!"
"I wish I could, but it makes my mind wonder"
"The way they created the sets and the wardrobe is brilliant and beautiful, but the way they arouse passions is dangerous"

How can we respond in such a way that we are the salt of the earth and not just "anti"?


----------



## RamistThomist

Stope said:


> There are many ways we can respond to the question of "Why dont you watch Game of Thrones?"
> 
> "That is wicked and evil!"
> "I wish I could, but it makes my mind wonder"
> "The way they created the sets and the wardrobe is brilliant and beautiful, but the way they arouse passions is dangerous"
> 
> How can we respond in such a way that we are the salt of the earth and not just "anti"?



GoT employs adult film actors/actresses, and given the nature of some scenes, how do you know it isn't just hard-core? Most people don't want to admit in public that they watch p*rn, so that is one response.

Normally I just say stuff like "I am poor and don't have dish or cable or whatever these days."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

For the same reason I don't do many other things (Matthew 5:29-30).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stope

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> For the same reason I don't do many other things (Matthew 5:29-30).


How would you communicate that to a non-believer and use it as a time to witness?


----------



## Stope

ReformedReidian said:


> GoT employs adult film actors/actresses, and given the nature of some scenes, how do you know it isn't just hard-core? Most people don't want to admit in public that they watch p*rn, so that is one response.
> 
> Normally I just say stuff like "I am poor and don't have dish or cable or whatever these days."


Sorry my man, Im not following what you are saying here "how do you know it isn't just hard-core?"??


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Stope said:


> How would you communicate that to a non-believer and use it as a time to witness?


I wouldn't. My communications with the non-believer start with their _duty _to believe upon the name of the Lord and be saved. If they cannot get past understanding their _duty _as creatures of the Creator, discussing television viewing habits is not relevant at all.

Reactions: Like 11 | Amen 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I wouldn't. My communications with the non-believer start with their _duty _to believe upon the name of the Lord and be saved. If they cannot get past understanding their _duty _as creatures of the Creator, discussing television viewing habits is not relevant at all.



Precisely. Why should we expect depraved people to do anything else? Their chief problem is unbelief. If that is not rectified, then their entertainment choices will be the least of their worries on judgment day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser

Stope said:


> There are many ways we can respond to the question of "Why dont you watch Game of Thrones?"
> 
> "That is wicked and evil!"
> "I wish I could, but it makes my mind wonder"
> "The way they created the sets and the wardrobe is brilliant and beautiful, but the way they arouse passions is dangerous"
> 
> How can we respond in such a way that we are the salt of the earth and not just "anti"?


We have the mind of Christ now, and doubt very much He would enjoy the bloody mayhem, and the continual adultery and fornication.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist

Stope said:


> Sorry my man, Im not following what you are saying here "how do you know it isn't just hard-core?"??



Most venues define hard-core p*rn as actual, non-simulated sexual intercourse (among other things). Other nudity on TV, while unfortunate, if it is a sex act, is simulated. They aren't really "doing it." 

My guess is that in GoT they actually are, which makes it hard-core.


----------



## Stope

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I wouldn't. My communications with the non-believer start with their _duty _to believe upon the name of the Lord and be saved. If they cannot get past understanding their _duty _as creatures of the Creator, discussing television viewing habits is not relevant at all.


You wouldn't seize the opportunity to share truth with a person at this time? If so what would you say?

The reason I even ask this question is because I know that tonight when I see my brother-in-law that he will ask, and I very much desire for him to know Jesus and as such I will use it as a time to share truth with him.


----------



## Dachaser

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I wouldn't. My communications with the non-believer start with their _duty _to believe upon the name of the Lord and be saved. If they cannot get past understanding their _duty _as creatures of the Creator, discussing television viewing habits is not relevant at all.


True, for whether they watch that show or not is the least of their worries, as they have a sin problem that God needs to deal with them on.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I wouldn't. My communications with the non-believer start with their _duty _to believe upon the name of the Lord and be saved. If they cannot get past understanding their _duty _as creatures of the Creator, discussing television viewing habits is not relevant at all.



I believe this is good and true to an extent, but don't we want all people to be moral even for the sake of our society and culture? Isn't it better for a country to have decency and morality even if they don't embrace the Lord? Kind of how parents should still be taught to do good to their children even if they aren't believers. Just a thought with all due respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser

The question is a good one, and the answer depends on if one sees us as being able to legislate morality on unsaved persons.


----------



## RamistThomist

Stope said:


> You wouldn't seize the opportunity to share truth with a person at this time? If so what would you say?
> 
> The reason I even ask this question is because I know that tonight when I see my brother-in-law that he will ask, and I very much desire for him to know Jesus and as such I will use it as a time to share truth with him.



I think what he means is that if he is unregenerate, the real battle will be there, not GoT. However, one could use that conversation to open up to the Gospel (no, I am not saying Game of Thrones is a stepping stone to the gospel).


----------



## RamistThomist

Dachaser said:


> The question is a good one, and the answer depends on if one sees us as being able to legislate morality on unsaved persons.



He is not talking about legislating morality. Private citizens have no power to legislate anything.


----------



## Dachaser

ReformedReidian said:


> He is not talking about legislating morality. Private citizens have no power to legislate anything.


True, but I was seeing in there that he was asking to have it made illegal to have such stuff on the TV for public consumption?


----------



## Stope

Friends. We are all called to share the Gospel, we are called to share the reasons for the hope within. In my opinion when someone asks me why I wouldn't be like the rest of this modern culture that embraces and celebrates the objectification of women, degrades human life and the beauty that is marriage, and causes people to arose love when it isnt the wife of their youth, etc. I think this is a great time to share the REASONS why we dont belong to the kingdom that embraces those attributes...

I ask then: what would you say to a person who says "What is it about your Christian faith, that you think would be valuable for me to know, are the reasons you dont watch GoT?"


----------



## Cymro

Answer the question with a question. Retort, why don't you believe on the Lord Jesus Christ? Or why don't you go to church? The response will give you an idea how then to tackle his question. If for instance he would say, I don't believe in that rubbish, then you can can give an equivalent reply. It will open up a door of utterance for the gospel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RamistThomist

Dachaser said:


> True, but I was seeing in there that he was asking to have it made illegal to have such stuff on the TV for public consumption?



There wasn't anything about making it illegal. He was asking what do Christians say on why we don't watch that.


----------



## Edward

Let your yes be yes and your no be no. 

Don't equivocate. Say you don't watch p0rn and leave it at that. If he wants to engage further, engage. If he wants to move on to a new topic, move on and be satisfied that you have cast a seed. Time will tell if it was fertile soil or rocky ground.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I believe this is good and true to an extent, but don't we want all people to be moral even for the sake of our society and culture? Isn't it better for a country to have decency and morality even if they don't embrace the Lord? Kind of how parents should still be taught to do good to their children even if they aren't believers. Just a thought with all due respect.


I don't want all people to be moral. The very morality at stake is one given by the Moral Lawgiver, God. I want all people to be God's people. If they are, they will begin to walk aright morally.


----------



## Stope

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I don't want all people to be moral. The very morality at stake is one given by the Moral Lawgiver, God. I want all people to be God's people. If they are, they will begin to walk aright morally.


I still really very much would love to hear how you would use this question as an opportunity to share, or plant truth in regards to, the Gospel if you were asked this question?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Stope said:


> You wouldn't seize the opportunity to share truth with a person at this time? If so what would you say?
> 
> The reason I even ask this question is because I know that tonight when I see my brother-in-law that he will ask, and I very much desire for him to know Jesus and as such I will use it as a time to share truth with him.


I have little context to answer this. Surely, I assume, you have discussed that which you hold dear with him in the past, so his question to you, and your answer, should not be unexpected. I would have to know much more about what he has had to say about your past discussions of the faith to craft a reasoned answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH

I gave up watching TV years ago. The condo community I live in the past 11 years pays for cable through our maintenance fees but I eschew the medium since I consider most programs anti Christian and/or promoting immorality. So I made a covenant with my eyes not to look upon it.
I am not familiar with this program at all, though, since I don't live in a cave I've heard of it. To think that one program I did watch a couple of episodes of years ago, The Sopranos, was one of the most popular in popular culture is a sad commentary on our country and world at large. In the unlikely event that someone were to ask me why I don't watch this sort of thing I would give them all of the above.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Stope said:


> I ask then: what would you say to a person who says "What is it about your Christian faith, that you think would be valuable for me to know, are the reasons you dont watch GoT?"


Asked and answered: Matthew 5:29-30.

Perhaps my answer will lead to more questions and I would proceed from there. Perhaps my answer will be met with gnashing of teeth. End of conversation. Who knows?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward

My approach was certainly different when I was doing street and door to door evangelism some years ago than when I had an ongoing relationship with someone.


----------



## Steve Curtis

I could only answer, "What is Game of Thrones?" I guess that's not much help, though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange

There are many good responses possible to such a question, as seen by replies herein.

One way that I might try would be to say, "I am not familiar with that program (I have some awareness of it but I've never seen it and don't pretend to know what it's about), but you apparently are and seem to like it. So let me ask you, 'why do you watch it? What do you seek to get out of it?' etc." Even if I were more familiar with it, I could still ask questions like this (without disclaiming knowledge of it).

Perhaps he presses me, "well, it's a very popular show and it's well done" [is it regarded in this way?]. I could say, in addition to drawing him out, "I feel no particular need to see it, as I am a follower of Jesus Christ and am fulfilled by trusting in and obeying Him." We could talk about how what the world calls freedom is really slavery and what the world regards as slavery (obeying God and His Word) is, in fact, true freedom.

Whether I pick something out of that show (if I am familiar with it) or have him pick something out of that show, my real interest, and his truest need, is to talk about the law and the gospel. If I have that firmly in mind, I can take the conversation there rather naturally: ultimate matters are always close at hand if one has the eyes to see such.

Reality can be brought to the conversation if he's stuck on this show--I might say, "There are many shows I don't watch. What's so special about this one?" I could also say "there's many things that you are not familiar with that I think that you should be that are far more important than any form of entertainment, e.g., the gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ is the most important thing in the world. Why don't you attend upon it and believe it, resting and trusting in Christ?"

This all seems rather hackneyed and formulaic (and thus unrealistic) when reduced to these hypothetical written dialogues. But in a dynamic interchange this can all be engaged in an earnest, sincere way that might impact someone as you give a reason for the hope within.

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 7 | Amen 1


----------



## Stope

Alan D. Strange said:


> There are many good responses possible to such a question, as seen by replies herein.
> 
> One way that I might try would be to say, "I am not familiar with that program (I have some awareness of it but I've never seen it and don't pretend to know what it's about), but you apparently are and seem to like it. So let me ask you, 'why do you watch it? What do you seek to get out of it?' etc." Even if I were more familiar with it, I could still ask questions like this (without disclaiming knowledge of it).
> 
> Perhaps he presses me, "well, it's a very popular show and it's well done" [is it regarded in this way?]. I could say, in addition to drawing him out, "I feel no particular need to see it, as I am a follower of Jesus Christ and am fulfilled by trusting in and obeying Him." We could talk about how what the world calls freedom is really slavery and what the world regards as slavery (obeying God and His Word) is, in fact, true freedom.
> 
> Whether I pick something out of that show (if I am familiar with it) or have him pick something out of that show, my real interest, and his truest need, is to talk about the law and the gospel. If I have that firmly in mind, I can take the conversation there rather naturally: ultimate matters are always close at hand if one has the eyes to see such.
> 
> Reality can be brought to the conversation if he's stuck on this show--I might say, "There are many shows I don't watch. What's so special about this one?" I could also say "there's many things that you are not familiar with that I think that you should be that are far more important than any form of entertainment, e.g., the gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ is the most important thing in the world. Why don't you attend upon it and believe it, resting and trusting in Christ?"
> 
> This all seems rather hackneyed and formulaic (and thus unrealistic) when reduced to these hypothetical written dialogues. But in a dynamic interchange this can all be engaged in an earnest, sincere way that might impact someone as you give a reason for the hope within.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan


Awesome!!!!


----------



## VictorBravo

As Alan said, there are many good and possible approaches. I like his, but I know myself and I know what would come to mind:

"There 1440 minutes in a day. God owns them. He lends them to me. He has commanded me to account for them. I waste too many of them as it is. Tell me why I might be swayed to divert this precious resource to such an activity?"

And go from there.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jack K

I'd just tell the truth, pointing out the one temptation that's most obvious to me. Probably something like this: "I hear that show tends to include naked women. For me, that's a strong temptation I need to avoid. I could easily end up watching in order to leer at the women, and that would be unkind and unfaithful to my wife. So I have to say no."

The advantage of this approach is that rather than cite a commandment and pronounce judgment on the show and those who watch it, I instead confess my own weakness, which is a more winsome way to begin. I also frame the issue (rightly, I think) in terms of faithfulness to my wife, which is something an unbeliever can relate to more readily than if I went straight to it being a violation of God's law.

Even if this answer doesn't lead directly to a discussion about Jesus, such an answer from a known believer can be a powerful witness. Unbelievers expect believers to be accusatory. This makes it feel unsafe for them to discuss spiritual matters with us. When we instead explain our moral choices by admitting weakness, we pave the way for discussions about the need for a strong Savior.

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Everything, for any Christian, ought to revolve around Philippians 4:8, "Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy-- meditate on these things."

If things we think about, watch, read or engage in, in any way, are not noble, just, pure, lovely, of good report, virtuous and praiseworthy, they are rubbish and ought to be jettisoned from our Christian conversation.

Just memorize Phil 4:8 and quote it like you mean it (unless you don't.)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stephen L Smith

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> If things we think about, watch, read or engage in, in any way, are not noble, just, pure, lovely, of good report, virtuous and praiseworthy, they are rubbish and ought to be jettisoned from our Christian conversation.


Thank you Matthew. Wise advice.

Here is some food for thought from Spurgeon. He was speakng of those who do Soul winning, but his advice is relvant for all Christians:
"Then I am sure that another thing that is wanted in a soul-winner is holiness of character. It is no use talking about "the higher life" on Sundays, and then living the lower life on week days. A Christian minister must be very careful, not only to be innocent of actual wrong-doing, but not to be a cause of offence to the weak ones of the flock. All things are lawful, but all things are not expedient. We ought never to do anything that we judge to be wrong, but we ought also to be willing to abstain from things which might not be wrong in themselves, but which might be an occasion of stumbling to others. When people see that we not only preach about holiness, but that we are ourselves holy men, they will be drawn towards holy things by our character as well as by our preaching....There must be a prevailing seriousness about our whole lives, otherwise we cannot hope to lead other men to Christ."
http://www.romans45.org/spurgeon/misc/sw03.htm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stope

Jack K said:


> I'd just tell the truth, pointing out the one temptation that's most obvious to me. Probably something like this: "I hear that show tends to include naked women. For me, that's a strong temptation I need to avoid. I could easily end up watching in order to leer at the women, and that would be unkind and unfaithful to my wife. So I have to say no."
> 
> The advantage of this approach is that rather than cite a commandment and pronounce judgment on the show and those who watch it, I instead confess my own weakness, which is a more winsome way to begin. I also frame the issue (rightly, I think) in terms of faithfulness to my wife, which is something an unbeliever can relate to more readily than if I went straight to it being a violation of God's law.
> 
> Even if this answer doesn't lead directly to a discussion about Jesus, such an answer from a known believer can be a powerful witness. Unbelievers expect believers to be accusatory. This makes it feel unsafe for them to discuss spiritual matters with us. When we instead explain our moral choices by admitting weakness, we pave the way for discussions about the need for a strong Savior.


So gracious, and such salt of the earth there. beautiful. Thank you dear brother

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## KGP

Stope said:


> There are many ways we can respond to the question of "Why dont you watch Game of Thrones?"
> 
> "That is wicked and evil!"
> "I wish I could, but it makes my mind wonder"
> "The way they created the sets and the wardrobe is brilliant and beautiful, but the way they arouse passions is dangerous"
> 
> How can we respond in such a way that we are the salt of the earth and not just "anti"?



Good question! My honest answer to that question?

'I just don't care about it'

Clean and easy, and almost guaranteed to illicit a sideways look. So 3 for 3


----------



## RamistThomist

Everyone is expecting you to say, "I don't watch it because it is torture p0rn and graphic nudity." True. It's also openly nihilistic.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Jack's advice is probably the best way of giving a reason why you do not watch that particular program without sounding self-righteous. Admitting that we are not totally consistent in our avoidance of this sin might also be useful, but I will leave that to you.


----------



## Wayne

How timely:


*Skipping All Nude Scenes, Christian Makes It Through Six Seasons Of ‘Game Of Thrones’ In 20 Minutes*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ZackF

I don't think this is the spiritual answer you're looking for but I was asked about GoT a few days ago at work. My employees were taken aback that I hadn't watched it. I said most of what I watch is with my wife and she can't handle the violence and I understood it to be over the top raunchy besides that. I said we were not prudes but it had way too much of what we didn't want in entertainment. 
_
The Walking Dead_ is a show I watched but quit a few years ago. It didn't have the sex but enough was enough of the gore. TWD played out the what-various-people-will-do-in-extreme-survival-situations shtick in the first three seasons. After that it was a rehash. Zombies need to be given a 20 year hiatus as a story telling piece. 

I get the impression (since I haven't seen the show) in GoT that rape and violence are the end and not means to an end (which is bad enough). 

The only reason I posted this that I consider myself on the 'liberal' end of what constitutes an acceptable use of Christian freedom. I hate giving/recieving lists, spying, book burning, ratting, pants/dress measuring, judging foods, guilt by breathing in the same rooms as someone who doesn't use your home school curriculum, and whatever someone doesn't want someone else to do that isn't clearly stated or deduced from Scripture. That being said it seems GoT is so bad I refuse to watch just to be able to speak to my neighbor my problems with it. That takes a lot for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alan D. Strange

I don't consider myself sheltered, but I have to say that I am shocked that this program, according to those reporting here, has so much on and about it that is so obviously inappropriate and wicked. 

I just looked to see where it aired and it is apparently HBO, which, from what I've gathered, seems to be a network that will show anything. We really are at a sorry place in American and Western culture. 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dachaser

Alan D. Strange said:


> I don't consider myself sheltered, but I have to say that I am shocked that this program, according to those reporting here, has so much on and about it that is so obviously inappropriate and wicked.
> 
> I just looked to see where it aired and it is apparently HBO, which, from what I've gathered, seems to be a network that will show anything. We really are at a sorry place in American and Western culture.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan


Being a premium Cable network, subscription only, they have no standards enforced over them.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Made me smile:
http://babylonbee.com/news/new-service-replaces-game-thrones-sex-scenes-glaring-kevin-deyoung/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TrustGzus

I've enjoyed Deyoung's articles and the second one where he responds to responses to his first is particularly good in my opinion.

I'm like ZackF. I consider myself fairly liberal with my freedom in Christ.

I don't watch it for two reasons. First, its reputation for extreme amounts of sexual content precedes it. One can find out if they want to watch something or not by the parental comments on IMDb. This show is over the top. I don't need to feed my appetite in that area. It's strong enough without me feeding it more.

Second, I just don't care about it. I'm not lacking in things to watch. I don't have to watch every show that receives off the charts popular viewing. So everyone is watching it and I'm clueless at work about it. So what. No one at work is talking about SoA or Breaking Bad anymore. In a while they won't be taking about this anymore and I won't be sitting there with regrets thinking "I wish I had/hadn't watched GoT."


----------



## Dachaser

TrustGzus said:


> I've enjoyed Deyoung's articles and the second one where he responds to responses to his first is particularly good in my opinion.
> 
> I'm like ZackF. I consider myself fairly liberal with my freedom in Christ.
> 
> I don't watch it for two reasons. First, its reputation for extreme amounts of sexual content precedes it. One can find out if they want to watch something or not by the parental comments on IMDb. This show is over the top. I don't need to feed my appetite in that area. It's strong enough without me feeding it more.
> 
> Second, I just don't care about it. I'm not lacking in things to watch. I don't have to watch every show that receives off the charts popular viewing. So everyone is watching it and I'm clueless at work about it. So what. No one at work is talking about SoA or Breaking Bad anymore. In a while they won't be taking about this anymore and I won't be sitting there with regrets thinking "I wish I had/hadn't watched GoT."


I think the posting here that stated that they could only get 20 minutes from 6 years of shows, once the sex scenes were scrubbed off, says it all.


----------



## arapahoepark

Dachaser said:


> I think the posting here that stated that they could only get 20 minutes from 6 years of shows, once the sex scenes were scrubbed off, says it all.


It was satirical...but I though I have not seen it for all the aforementioned reasons I do not doubt a lot could be cut out.


----------



## TrustGzus

Dachaser said:


> I think the posting here that stated that they could only get 20 minutes from 6 years of shows, once the sex scenes were scrubbed off, says it all.



That was a Babylon Bee quote. As arapahoepark stated, BB is satirical. However, how close can you get to truth where you aren't satirical anymore?

They were making Deyoung's point with humor.


----------



## Dachaser

arapahoepark said:


> It was satirical...but I though I have not seen it for all the aforementioned reasons I do not doubt a lot could be cut out.


Thanks for the update, and do also agree with you that if we did prune the bad stuff out of this show, not very much would be left over to view.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I don't live a very sheltered life. I love a good beer, a great glass of wine, a yearly cigar, maybe a bowl of black cavendish, and some of my friends appreciate the Bohemian Hippy smoke (which I am very opposed to). They already know where I stand on the issues. Even my new acquaintances have a knowledge of what I am about, I suppose, because I had never heard of it till last year. I have never been asked about the subject. I first heard about it in a Sermon last year. I didn't even know it existed till then. My kids haven't even talked to me about it nor told me about it. And I am not a condemning person.

From what I heard in the Sermon I figured out why I haven't heard about it. People know I think it is foolish to stick your hand in a fire and playing with adultery is so damaging and death spreading.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I don't live a very sheltered life. I love a good beer, a great glass of wine, a yearly cigar, maybe a bowl of black cavendish, and some of my friends appreciate the Bohemian Hippy smoke (which I am very opposed to). They already know where I stand on the issues. Even my new acquaintances have a knowledge of what I am about, I suppose, because I had never heard of it till last year. I have never been asked about the subject. I first heard about it in a Sermon last year. I didn't even know it existed till then. My kids haven't even talked to me about it nor told me about it. And I am not a condemning person.
> 
> From what I heard in the Sermon I figured out why I haven't heard about it. People know I think it is foolish to stick your hand in a fire and playing with adultery is so damaging and death spreading.


The show basically glorifies adultery and murder.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Dachaser said:


> The show basically glorifies adultery and murder.


Either that or the producers want to infuse an idea that this was normal and accepted living. Therefore, why should we care? I am sure some who watch it don't indulge in murder or adultery. They want to numb Society to God's will for all men. They want evil to appear normal and accepted as good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Anyone who thinks you can watch what is basically a pornographic show and concludes that "it does me no harm" is lying to themselves and others. If you consult the Westminster Larger Catechism on the seventh commandment, not to mention what Christ says in the Sermon on the Mount, it is fairly obvious that even as much as listening to filthy talk or indulging in so much as a lustful glance will affect us. How much more watching shows with explicit sex scenes. While we should avoid judgmentalism and acknowledge our own hypocrisy in this area of life, I think it is fair to say that there is far too much licence regarding such matters in the modern Reformed church.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ZackF

Dachaser said:


> The show basically glorifies adultery and murder.



Game of Psychopaths


----------



## Pilgrim

The insidious nature of this was brought home to me the other day. I saw where a leading conservative commentator, a notable "Never Trumper" (and member of a PCA congregation) had posted a review of the season finale, saying what a great achievement it was. And he wonders how the culture is the way it is and a man who is so vulgar could be elected to the highest office in the land. (I'm not out to make a political point, but the ultimately the culture cannot be divorced from politics.) I wonder if he has even made the connection? HBO, Cinemax, etc have always had nudity. But from what I understand, this goes beyond what they were showing 25-30 years ago.

I've heard prominent Reformed ministers denigrate old "fundamentalist" sayings like "Be careful little eyes what you see." Sure, it is to be repudiated if it leads to a moralism in which you are saved by outward conformity to certain norms. But it is not an altogether invalid saying.


----------



## Dachaser

Pilgrim said:


> The insidious nature of this was brought home to me the other day. I saw where a leading conservative commentator, a notable "Never Trumper" (and member of a PCA congregation) had posted a review of the season finale, saying what a great achievement it was. And he wonders how the culture is the way it is and a man who is so vulgar could be elected to the highest office in the land. (I'm not out to make a political point, but the ultimately the culture cannot be divorced from politics.) I wonder if he has even made the connection? HBO, Cinemax, etc have always had nudity. But from what I understand, this goes beyond what they were showing 25-30 years ago.
> 
> I've heard prominent Reformed ministers denigrate old "fundamentalist" sayings like "Be careful little eyes what you see." Sure, it is to be repudiated if it leads to a moralism in which you are saved by outward conformity to certain norms. But it is not an altogether invalid saying.


Another show that really crossed the line was one called preacher, as one of their recent shows had Jesus having an affair on same night was caught in Garden and taken to trial, and had a baby born to him, and the Vatican had been keeping his blood line secret, and his latest descendant, 25 one, was to the the new messiah, but ended up being shown peeing in a mans face and exposing his genitals...
And there were some who no doubt find it amusing.


----------



## Pilgrim

Dachaser said:


> Another show that really crossed the line was one called preacher, as one of their recent shows had Jesus having an affair on same night was caught in Garden and taken to trial, and had a baby born to him, and the Vatican had been keeping his blood line secret, and his latest descendant, 25 one, was to the the new messiah, but ended up being shown peeing in a mans face and exposing his genitals...
> And there were some who no doubt find it amusing.



That's a lot more obvious. Getting into the cool new show because it supposedly depicts sin or depravity in such an accurate manner (or whatever) is something that all too often snares Christians who don't want to be considered total squares from a cultural standpoint.


----------



## BGF

I have better things to do (or at least I should).


----------



## Dachaser

Pilgrim said:


> That's a lot more obvious. Getting into the cool new show because it supposedly depicts sin or depravity in such an accurate manner (or whatever) is something that all too often snares Christians who don't want to be considered total squares from a cultural standpoint.


I really think that anyone involved in researching so to speak these items need to be really called to such a ministry, in same fashion as say those in cult ministries, as too much of a bad thing can turn us away from living as we ought for God.


----------

